# Contest: Design a T-Shirt. CASH and PRIZES!



## Intermission

Hello Everyone, 
Ability Fight Wear is looking for a new design for its upcoming summer launch! We are holding this competition to find the next great Ability Fight Wear design. 

*Rules:*

Design must say Ability or use the Ability logo
Entries must be submitted by the assigned deadline
Front and back may be used 
Design may use anywhere from 1-5 colors but NO more than 5
Files must be submitted as 300dpi resolution




*Prizes:*

First place: $50, a free T-Shirt with your winning design and 200k credits.
Second Place: a free T-Shirt with the winning design and 200k credits
Third Place: a free T-Shirt with the winning design

*Please note that all three top entries are eligible for $50 even if you don't win the voting and if I like you design. First place is guaranteed $50.*

*Signed up:*​
M.C
Toxic 
Killstarz

*Reference Links:*
Bad Boy Pro Series
Bad Boy Shogun Walk Out
Bad Boy Shirt
Jaco Swipe
Jaco Red
Form JBJ Walk Out
Form Geo


*Terms and Conditions:*

By submitting an entry you agree that Ability Fight Wear owns the rights to the design and may use it in any way Ability Fight Wear wishes.
The free T-shirts MAY not be available to residents outside of north america.
Money will be sent to the winner(s) via paypal.
ALL entries MUST use 100% self created content. If any legal issues arise the creator of the design will be held accountable.
[/CENTER]

*Deadline:
TBD​*
*Template:​*


----------



## M.C

I'll try to get something in, pretty busy this week but we'll see.


----------



## Toxic

Do you have templates you wanted used or sizes?


----------



## Intermission

Toxic said:


> Do you have templates you wanted used or sizes?


Added a template, I will remain searching for a better one. I wanted the shirt to be a bright color (turquoise) or charcoal (black will do for the mock up)


----------



## Killz

Im in 

Also, i Can provide a vector Tshirt Template if anyone needs it?


----------



## Intermission

Killstarz said:


> Im in
> 
> Also, i Can provide a vector Tshirt Template if anyone needs it?


Anyone can feel free to use the template provided or PM Killstarz for one.


----------



## chuck8807

I notice that the logo you privided had a gradient in the ability word (darker orange to lighter orange) would that count as 2 seperate colors to get it screenprinted like that or should we just make the ABILITY word solid with no gradient?


----------



## Intermission

chuck8807 said:


> I notice that the logo you privided had a gradient in the ability word (darker orange to lighter orange) would that count as 2 seperate colors to get it screenprinted like that or should we just make the ABILITY word solid with no gradient?


I will provide the PSD files for the logo's if you guys need them. I won't be printing the logo with the gradient on the A or the star so if you plan on using it I was going to change it myself but if you guys want to I would be glad to provide the PSD.


----------



## Killz

Inter, shoot me the PSD for the logo please 



TSHIRT TEMPLATES:

Illustrator:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22225635/Killstarz_Template.ai

EPS:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/22225635/Killstarz_Template.eps


----------



## Intermission

To anyone who wants to give this a try, I can provide PSD files to any of the logo's that you see below. The eagle eye is the official logo but like I said before it isn't needed but you can do what you want.


----------



## M.C

I need something to keep my mind busy, so I'll see about trying something tonight.


----------



## Toxic

What happened to the other logo in the original post? Are we not using that anymore?


----------



## limba

Can you post the logo you posted when you made this thread?!
Or better yet...send me the .psd file for it.


----------



## Composure

If I had Illustrator I would probably give it a try. Can't wait to see some people's designs.


----------



## Intermission

Speaking of this, its not off guys I just have had a lot of problems with my logo. I will inform you when its 100% running again.


----------

